#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Συνένωση αρτίου κατά παρέκκλιση γηπέδου με τυφλό μη άρτιο

## mmelenista

Γεια σας συνάδελφοι και συγχαρητήρια για τη κίνηση της δημιουργίας του foroum. Η πολυφωνία είναι πάντα εποικοδομητική.

Η ερώτηση ίσως συνηθισμένη, αλλά χωρίς σαφή απάντηση ακόμη.
Στη περίπτωση συνένωσης άρτιου κατά παρέκκλιση γηπέδου εκτός σχεδίου, με μη άρτιο τυφλό αγροτεμάχιο, ποιος είναι ο ΣΔ και ποια η επιτρεπόμενη θέση του κτιρίου? 

Επειδή σε συζητήσεις με συναδέλφους, η επικρατέστερη απάντηση είναι ότι το τοποθετείς είτε στο άρτιο είτε στο μη άρτιο, λαμβάνοντας ΣΔ του ενωμένου, αν γνωρίζεται πως μπορεί να αποδειχθεί αυτό. Δηλ. κάποια γνωμοδότηση, εγκύκλιος κτλ

Για παράδειγμα αν γήπεδο άρτιο κατά παρέκκλησι είναι 1300 και το μη άρτιο 1000, τότε το συνολικό είναι 2300 και η δόμηση 200τετραγωνικά μέτρα. Η τοποθέτηση γίνεται ελεύθερα. Και πώς αποδεικνύετε?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και καλή συνέχεια

----------


## ROUDI

φίλε μου το ίδιο θέμα έχω και εγώ, έχω δυο αγροτεμαχια το ενα διπλα στο αλλο , το πρωτο με εμβαδον 750τ.μ. (αρτιο και οικοδομισιμο κατα παρεκλιση ) και το δευτερο με εμβαδον 1685τ.μ. (αρτιο και οικοδομισιμο κατα παρεκλιση ) πανω σε επαρχιακη οδο με προσωπο ΟΚ για το καθενα συμφωνα με τις παρεκλισεις  ,θελω να το χρησιμοποιησω σαν ενα για να βελτιωσω την δομηση και τα λοιπα για εκδοση εμπορικης αποθηκης τι κανω? ποιους ορους θα παρω και τι πλαγιες αποστασεις θα εχω?

----------

